# Locating local brokers to work with



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Is there a search engine, or would the phone book be your best bet to locate local brokers to attempt doing business with? I have tried google with not much luck......


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Is there a search engine, or would the phone book be your best bet to locate local brokers to attempt doing business with? I have tried google with not much luck......


Any realtor that has a yard sign with "Home Path" or "Home Steps" is doing FNMA and FMAC foreclosures, give them a call.

OTherwise, don't laugh at me, use the Lamco Network. I know realtors around that signed up with them. Search there and see what contacts you can find.


----------



## danny1217 (Feb 8, 2013)

REO Network : Broker & Vendor Search

I've had a little luck with Brokers I contacted from here


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.meetup.com/realestate-1521/events/105712092/


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you are doing work for a regional, there should be a broker listed on their paperwork for the specific property you are servicing.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



GTX63 said:


> If you are doing work for a regional, there should be a broker listed on their paperwork for the specific property you are servicing.



seems a bit shady to be directly soliciting your client's clients, plus I'm willing to bet your regional would have wording against that in your contract.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> seems a bit shady to be directly soliciting your client's clients, plus I'm willing to bet your regional would have wording against that in your contract.


I don't think this is shady at all. There isn't one broker in my area that works for a regional or national, unless they run a preservation business as well. Now, Freddie, Fannie or Asset Managers is a different story.


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

we leave a dear realtor letter, just informing them we did the initial services and to contact us for any concerns or feedback. we have recieved realtors specifically requesting us through our national and passing our info along to investors i dont find it shady, its like when a woman does her makeup, to get a man. we spend 12 hours on a lawn making it pretty and get another property. sorry for the analogy you are mostly boys, but you get the drift


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> seems a bit shady to be directly soliciting your client's clients, plus I'm willing to bet your regional would have wording against that in your contract.


When completing an order at at property, you may be required to notify them via email or phone. If they continue to be satisfied with the work you do, then they may want to hire you for other properties outside of the Nationals. You didn't read anything from my post that I solicited the broker; they however, do solicit me.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Blonde25 said:


> we leave a dear realtor letter, just informing them we did the initial services and to contact us for any concerns or feedback. we have recieved realtors specifically requesting us through our national and passing our info along to investors i dont find it shady, its like when a woman does her makeup, to get a man. we spend 12 hours on a lawn making it pretty and get another property. sorry for the analogy you are mostly boys, but you get the drift


Hey Blonde...I believe that is called growing your business....we started doing the same thing about 3 months after we got in the industry. The agents are the ones that get us work when all the crazy stuff is going on!!!!
Plus...the agent is not the lenders "client" they are the instrument to sell the lenders product....just my interpretation....


----------



## Blonde25 (Dec 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Hey Blonde...I believe that is called growing your business....we started doing the same thing about 3 months after we got in the industry. The agents are the ones that get us work when all the crazy stuff is going on!!!!
> Plus...the agent is not the lenders "client" they are the instrument to sell the lenders product....just my interpretation....


i mainly did it to keep myself more in the loop than just a realtor/bank relationship, helps if we did make a mistake they call me first to correct


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



GTX63 said:


> When completing an order at at property, you may be required to notify them via email or phone. If they continue to be satisfied with the work you do, then they may want to hire you for other properties outside of the Nationals. You didn't read anything from my post that I solicited the broker; they however, do solicit me.


my mistake I read your post as though you were taking contacts from WO your regional gave you and then soliciting them to work with you instead. We've actually had a couple of our subs do that (and then wonder why we drop them)


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I use realtor websites and real estate websites. Search for specific towns and cities and you can see the specific realtor for each property on the side of the page.

IE: http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...ate-Route-49_Constantia_NY_13028_M40701-18109

--
*Field Inspections & Preservation *
Oswego & Onondaga Counties, NY
315 506 3399 | http://www.upstatereo.com
(We also service surrounding counties for .40 per mile
outside of our service area depending on volume.)


----------



## kcbnc (Mar 6, 2013)

Visiting a realtors office with a sample portfolio for them to keep, highlighting your work doesn't hurt either. They are a tool like we are, however, they are a tool that has $$$ to spend on this property. If it does not interfere with the scope of work your supplier performs then you may very well get the work. If your supplier is P&P only, but rehab is available through the listing agent, jump on it. One of my suppliers recommends it. (Not that it mattered....I was doing it anyway.)


----------

